# Any viable repair?



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I found this lure (xrap?) On the rocks the other morning. It's too pretty to throw away! Haha Is there any way to make it fishable with normal tools? Just wondering and with winter coming I may have some free time! Thanks in advance


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

has it lost the molded in lip? if so, i would say not to bother and just hang it on a piece of driftwood on your wall and call it "art"


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Salvage the hooks and split rings and toss the rest


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

If you feel like messing with it, go ahead. The cost of lures today is nothing to sneeze at.
You should be able to dremel out the broken part. If you have another old lure that you don't use, you may be able to remove the diving lip by soaking it in acetone. Soak it a few days and try to work it out with a pair of needle nosed pliers. Then epoxy it into your new found lure.
If the acetone won't free it on the old lure, you can probably remove it with a dremel as well.
Call me a dumbass, but i love screw'n around with things like this in the winter with nothing else to do.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Fish it as is? Just add a screw eye and you probably have a sub surface walk the dog style bait.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Workingman said:


> View attachment 329353
> 
> I found this lure (xrap?) On the rocks the other morning. It's too pretty to throw away! Haha Is there any way to make it fishable with normal tools? Just wondering and with winter coming I may have some free time! Thanks in advance


if the lure is not wired you can take the hooks and oring off ,heat the hangers with soldering gun and pul them of.drill the front thrue back and put 1 piece wire in,on the bely you can put barell swivel on the wire and epoxy everythink.you can make lip or you can use that with out lip.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with what $diesel$ said.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll probably mess with it in December, unless there safe ice! Haha. Will acetone mess up the existing finish/ paint job?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Workingman said:


> I'll probably mess with it in December, unless there safe ice! Haha. Will acetone mess up the existing finish/ paint job?


i gave you simplest and best way to make the lure perfect after that you can tow car with that,no chemical mes.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Workingman said:


> I'll probably mess with it in December, unless there safe ice! Haha. Will acetone mess up the existing finish/ paint job?


I believe the acetone suggestion was to remove a lip from an old disposable bait. And yes, it will ruin paint and finish.
The lips in those X Raps are pretty unique and would be difficult to duplicate. Notice the angle change at the lip slot. If you didn't replace it with a lip of the same dimensions and line tie position it won't have the same action. Plus, those are suspending baits, so any added weight would likely make it sink. Not saying that you couldn't catch fish on it, but unless you have a duplicate lip it's tough to say. I also like the key chain idea.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Take the hooks off and use as key ring.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Super glue a big chunk of plexiglass on the front and call it a day. That dog will hunt.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe screw an eye in the top(offset), add some weight to the hooks and jig it through the ice


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Walmart $1 buzzbait, make it into an inline buzzbait. It should float and that shape will keep it from rolling. Those Smallies will become very angry!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a christmas ornament now


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

montagc said:


> Take hooks off for use on another lure and make a key ring out of that one.


if you don't have a replacement lip or don't want to use it as a top water lure the key ring sounds good. but an even better idea is to use it as a boat key float. just drill a small hole through the tail for the chain. if you don't have a boat give it to a friend that has one. or store it for later use.
sherman


----------

